# Please help!!!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You need to at least take him to the vet to see if they recommend having them removed. The vet may be able to do needle aspirates of the lumps to see if they are the same as what was removed before. If he needs the lumps removed you could try applying for Care Credit to help pay for the surgery.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Bring him to the vet although it is more likely they are fatty growths


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shilosmomma (Feb 28, 2013)

Are there any obvious signs of them being fatty growrhs?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please call the vet and ask about a payment play or 'care credit' as was suggested. If your dog is as special to you as I think, you will not regret getting this taken care of and at least having the peace of mind that you had a professional diagnosis. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

You are not a bad owner. I would not have piece of mind with something posted on the internet. I would go to the vet and have it checked out to make sure. Your Shilo may be in pain and you don;t even know it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shilosmamma*

Shilosmamma

I understand the money concern, but at least call and tell them what you found.
They might have him come in and might be able to tell or do a needle aspiration to see if it is benign or cancer.
Someone else mentioned the care credit card that lots of vets have, that charges no interest, if you need it.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

We were in the same situation three years ago when Allie had a lump behind her left elbow. I was devastated!
It was serendipity when I was so sad and I went to the off leash dog park and I happened to run into another Golden owner and I broke down and the owner told me to not waste time and money and to go to the Vet College across the state.
The best move I made! I have more time than money. It ended up being about 50% less going across the state to have Allie treated and all the state of the art testing and the best treatment that my money could buy. The compassion and also Care Credit was available.
I cannot stress enough knowing is better than not knowing.
Also, I believe that you will do the best that you can do with the money that you do have. NO ONE will judge you. Please know that. 
I will keep a good thought that whatever you decide will give you peace.
God Bless you and and yours.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What kind of cancer was it? What were the directions and prognosis given by the doctor at that time?

You don't have to bankrupt yourself to treat your dog, but go to the vet and at least make a pain management plan together so your dog doesn't suffer. You need to at least give the doctor a shot to diagnose this recurrence.

As far as them being fatty tumors (harmless lipomas), this dog is very young for those. If they're similar to lumps that were previously identified as cancerous, it's most likely that they are the same cancer.


----------

